# LOTR/Harry Potter series alternative for Kindle



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd like to read HP/LOTR like many I'm sure but till they are kindlized Any suggestions?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

The Pendragon series by  D.J. MacHale. Unfortunately, not all of them are on the Kindle - including some of the books in the middle of the series. But you can at least read the first two now, and then wait for the missing editions to (hopefully) be added down the road.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

1. The Merchant of Death (2002)
2. The Lost City of Faar (2002)
3. The Never War (2003)
4. The Reality Bug (2003)
5. Black Water (2004)
6. The Rivers of Zadaa (2005)
7. The Quillan Games (2006)
8. The Pilgrims of Rayne (2007)
9. Raven Rise (200
10. The Soldiers of Halla (2009)
The Guide to the Territories of Halla

Very fun series!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Also, if you haven't yet, go to this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3009.0.html, click on the link to the Tolkien Estate, and send them an e-mail letting them know that you would like to read Tolkien's works on the Kindle.

Perhaps if we all do that, they will finally become available.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd also recommend the Inheritance Cycle by Christopher Paolini. They are not as good as LOTR, but definitely in the same genre (dragons, elves, magic, that sort of thing).

"Eragon"
"Eldest"
"Brisingr"

Nemo


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> I'd also recommend the Inheritance Cycle by Christopher Paolini. They are not as good as LOTR, but definitely in the same genre (dragons, elves, magic, that sort of thing).
> 
> "Eragon"
> "Eldest"
> ...


Just keep in mind a kid wrote the series. I find the series leans way too heavy on previous books or fiction (mainly LOTR and of all things Star Wars, even some Harry Potter). Its a good series but far from original.

DO NOT watch the movie it sucks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You might try The Dresden Files.  Many people say it's Harry Potter for adults.  I haven't read it yet, but I'll get around to it eventually.  I'm not sure if all are on Kindle, yet.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> You might try The Dresden Files. Many people say it's Harry Potter for adults. I haven't read it yet, but I'll get around to it eventually. I'm not sure if all are on Kindle, yet.


Yep, they are on Kindle. I just read the first one a few weeks ago. Enjoyed it very much and I am told they just get better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

The Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Septimus Heap


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

the series (forgot name) by George R.R. Martin, starts with _Games of Thrones_. Really great fantasy fiction, definitely PG-13.

edit: almost forgot another super fantasy fiction series, "the Deed of Parksenarrion" by Elizabeth Moon. Bad news - it's not available at Amazon. Good news - the series is available bundled together at webscription.net for 5 or 6 bucks. Even better news - you can get the first book in the series free (Sheepfarmer's Daughter) in their free books section.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Codex Alrea, also by Jim Butcher, is a fantasy series that is a really good read.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

The Martin books are *absolutely not* for children or young adults, as entertaining as they are. There is a huge amount of graphic language (extremely graphic), rape, incest, lesbian sex and gruesome violence. The themes, situations, style and story are all very adult.


----------



## Barbara S (Oct 31, 2008)

I've always liked the Shannara Series by Terry Brooks (First book is the Sword of Shannara).  Jim Butcher's two series (the Dresden series for Harry Potter alternative and the Codex Alera series for LOTR alternative) are excellent.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

YouKneeK said:


> The series name is "A Song of Ice and Fire". I read the first two books in that series and really enjoyed them, so I'll second the recommendation. I wouldn't really consider these books to be the same kind of fantasy as LOTR and Harry Potter (I haven't read Harry Potter yet, but I did see the first movie), but they're still great books in the Fantasy genre. The only reason I stopped reading after the second book is because I had a ton of free books to read, and it looks like the author releases these books very slowly. (I think it took 5 years between the 3rd and 4th book, and it's been about 4 years since the last one.) I figure the longer I wait, the more novels I'll be able to read at once since cliff hangers drive me a bit batty.
> 
> If you buy these books, pay attention to what you're buying because you can either buy the first two books separately for $6.39 *each* or you can buy the first two books together for $6.39 *total*. Here's the link to the cheaper version with the two books. The picture only shows the title for "A Game of Thrones", but when you click it you'll see it has both books. I bought this version so I know there really are two books there.


Hands down the best series I have ever read. Definitely not recommended for children.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The Martin books are *absolutely not* for children or young adults, as entertaining as they are. There is a huge amount of graphic language (extremely graphic), rape, incest, lesbian sex and gruesome violence. The themes, situations, style and story are all very adult.


*Good to know BJ...I did break down last week and 1-clicked on it *


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Hands down the best series I have ever read. Definitely not recommended for children.


I agree that Martin's series is one of the best. I think Erikson's Malazan Book of the Fallen is rught there with his (and hey, he writes quicker). Unfortunately one one is kindlized and it is in the dreaded topaz format.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Be prepared to take notes with Martin's books. Theya re good but he tosses a ton of characters at you. Most of whom are connected in some way. It can get confusing trying to keep everyone straight. I would strongly recommend that you read the series at the same time and not take too long of a break in between books. I just bought the fourth book and have decided that I need to re-read the first three before tackling the fourth.

Another good book is the Mists of Avalon. It tells the Arthurian myth from the perspective of the ladies. There are several books that serve as prequels that are good but not nearly as good as Mists of Avalon.

   

For kids and young adults I would highly recommend the Dark is Rising series. I first read it as an adult and enjoyed it.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

thank you for the replies downloading samples now. i do hope HP will be offered sometime everyone seems to like it. but not anytime soon it seems!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> thank you for the replies downloading samples now. i do hope HP will be offered sometime everyone seems to like it. but not anytime soon it seems!


I know it's hard to think of reading a DTB once you have a Kindle, but you really shouldn't deny yourself the pleasure of Potter. There is always the audiobooks or DTBs at the library.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If you want to take the time and you already own the book, you could consider scanning them in. I figure it's kind of like making a backup copy of software.

On the other hand, there's just something about reading a leather cover version of LOTR that is really special.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FearNot said:


> If you want to take the time and you already own the book, you could consider scanning them in. I figure it's kind of like making a backup copy of software.


I think books are not the same as software. Scanning to make a copy would, I believe, be illegal -- even if you only intend it for your own personal use. I don't recommend it. There are authors/publishers on KB who can, and likely will, comment more knowledgeably.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,419.0.html

Despite what I said in my initial post of the thread, I am not certain that _every one_ of the 30+ books in the series is available on Kindle, but most of them are, including the first half-dozen or so. It's certainly enough to give you a good taste and see if they are your cup of tee. Note the many comments that the series gets significantly better with Book Three.


----------

